# I need help identifying this vintage watercolor!



## OROBOROS (11 mo ago)

Recently I bought 6 pieces from an estate... 2 Henry Koehler, 2 Homer Costello, and 2 others I can’t quite place. The pieces are most assuredly authentic and valuable, since they were sold alongside others of the same caliber. The initials on the piece appear to read “ADR”, but I could be wrong. The images feature mice as the theme. Please, if you know anything about it, let me know! Im sure they are famous








pieces.


----------



## imedwardleon (10 mo ago)

I always have to face difficulty in recognizing vintage watercolor.


----------

